# Looking for that elusive evil carnival/clown/midway music



## Death Wraith

I've come up with one track so far of eerie carnival music. It's only about 90 sec. Could seriously use some more tracks. Anybody have suggestions?

DW


----------



## ScareFX

How about Virgil's Klown cd? Second row, third entry.
http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html

Jeff sells it for $11.99 with free shipping and he ships quick.
http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## Death Wraith

Thanks for the heads up. I found Virgil's CD's soon after posting. I had heard his name mentioned but had never checked out his stuff. Nice to see it available on itunes as well.


----------



## dynoflyer

Wasn't there an evil clown carnival in "Killer Clowns From Outer Space", the soundtrack probably has something


----------



## BooGirl666

I bought the klown cd and to me it seems like an awsome base type music. Meaning there is really nothing with evil clown laughs in it or anything like that. I think only 2 tracks have a person talking on it and I wasn't very impressed with it. So if your looking for just music no clowns... it's a great cd. I however need to spice up a few tracks with some evil laughs. Anyone know where I can get free downloads for evil laughs?


----------



## dynoflyer

I just checked alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.soundtracks on usenet. People are posting lots of Halloween themed movie soundtrack stuff, check it out. 
Also, look in alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.sound-effects someone posted a CD rip of "30 Minutes Of Spooky Sound Effects and Music" I'm downloading it now


----------



## Death Wraith

I have to admit (at the risk of drawing the attention of the RIAA) that I frequent the newsgroups you mentioned Dyno. A great resource for browsing (not downloading of course). As of yesterday there was nothing I was particularly interested in. Last year there were literally hundreds of horror sound fx posted there.


----------



## Bodybagging

I just picked up the KLOWN Cd by Virgil,along with the Nox Arcania Theatre of lost souls, BOTH awesome Carnival?circus themed CDS, Thanx Frighteners


----------



## edwood saucer

It's been years since I've seen the movie - and these other options seem easier to find - but what about the soundtrack to "Something Wicked This Way Comes"?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

It's not a very long track, but the last track on the 'Lost Boys' soundtrack is pretty good too.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

edwood saucer said:


> It's been years since I've seen the movie - and these other options seem easier to find - but what about the soundtrack to "Something Wicked This Way Comes"?


What a great movie!


----------



## dynoflyer

Just found krough's Witch Incantation .mp3 on this forum. Added some creepy church bells tolling midnight but otherwise it's excellent to play behind my witch stirring her cauldron.


----------



## BooGirl666

I just found another good cd out there for clown rooms. it's called midnight circus. You can download it from i-tunes for $.99 a song.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i have the midnight circus cd and i really like it. there is a track (i think number 10) that just has laughs and foot steps and other sounds... it's pretty neat


----------



## edwood saucer

Just got back from wally world - they have , in their halloween section, an evil carnival soundtrack!


----------



## missskye

"Carnival of Souls" album by Nox Arcana and "Carnival Arcane" album by Midnight Syndicate both have amazingly creepy carnival tracks. Both are available on Amazon.com.


----------



## charlie

Death Wraith said:


> I've come up with one track so far of eerie carnival music. It's only about 90 sec. Could seriously use some more tracks. Anybody have suggestions?
> 
> DW


I may have found exactly what you need.

http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/index.html?feels[]=Eerie&Search=Search

Check out the track 'one-eyed maestro'. That site has tons of royalty free music that you can use in anything as long as you credit him. There are quite a few good tracks in the horror section and also if you search for eerie.

charlie


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

The best one I have found is Nox Arcana's Carnival of Lost Souls. I used it for my "Cirque du Slay" carnevil a few years ago. You can play some track samples from their website here - http://www.noxarcana.com/carnival.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

WOW! Blast from the past. This thread is almost 5 years old.

Great help for people currently looking for circus/carnival music though.


----------



## Death Wraith

Hauntiholik: LOL I was thinking the same thing! I saw the title and thought "That sounds familiar!" Then looked and saw I had started the thread years ago!

The haunt I was part of at the time used the 'Klown' CD for a clown room in the haunt. But try listening to that for 5 hours a night, six nights in a row, for 4 years! I couldn't stand to be in the room for very long. Think I played a clown in there for 1 night. Felt sorry for the other actors who actually played clowns exclusively year after year. They would always groan when the music started up. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol WoW...!


----------



## Armor78154

*Try this one*

I bought the Evil Clown Music CD last year from Poison Props. It turned out awesome with my animated clown figure. You would definitely love it, as it does have midway noises included.

Here is the link:

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=23


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Dark Intentions made an 'evil carnival' song: "Carnival of Freaks". You can find it here:

http://www.frightnights.nl/page/Xxxtra-s/Music

Here is a direct link to the song:

http://www.frightnights.nl/download/music/Dark_Intensions-Carnival_of_Freaks.mp3


----------



## nixie

The soundtrack for Something Wicked This Way Comes might have something suitable. I believe the movie is about an evil circus. I haven't seen it, but I've heard the music is amazing.


----------



## Haunted Horror Shack

You might be able to find something here that works for you. All royalty free.

http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/index.html?genre=Horror


----------



## Haven

So I went through all the recommendations here. They just didn't hit my needs. I need more of an opening carnival music, kind fast, like the music they would play just as the circus started. Need it to be creepy and haunting, but fast...

Thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this - scroll down to preview the opening track:

Amazon.com: Carnival (1961 Original Broadway Cast): Bob Merrill, Mel Tormé, Richard Chamberlain, Paul Smith, James Mitchell, Kaye Ballard, Jerry Orbach, Anna Maria Alberghetti, Henry Lascoe, George Marcy: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Z5uTpDJpL


----------



## bfrd22

Did a search for eerie calliope music 
found this 




and an number of others


----------



## Abundant Meat

ScareFX said:


> How about Virgil's Klown cd? Second row, third entry.
> http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html
> 
> Jeff sells it for $11.99 with free shipping and he ships quick.
> http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


I bought Necromonican shown on the second link from Spirit. I think it is far from scary. I was pretty pissed off when I put it in my cd player. I was expecting it to be haunting evil sounds and instead sounded like an orchestra attempting to do something dark. Maybe the other cd's are good, but man that Necromonican cd was a giant fail for me.


----------



## Abundant Meat

^ To clarify I was pissed because I should have checked for samples online before I bought it.


----------



## R. Lamb

You might try Midnight Syndicate's "Carnival Arcane"


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

This track on the Hellraiser II soundtrack is pretty cool.


----------



## Shock

check out the sound track for the pc game Painkiller, level Looney park.......


----------

